# Laser Engraver



## RogerGarrett (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi all,

I've read a lot, and then found on this website mention of the 1500 mW laser engraver - I guess NEJE found here:

https://www.banggood.com/NEJE-DK-BL...Engraving-Machine-p-1137183.html?rmmds=search

Is this a recommended low cost engraver for items like pens and pencils (and in my case batons, reed cases, etc.)?

Can you purchase a mandrel jig rather than the home made one I saw up on one of the threads?

Pros and cons?

Thanks.
Roger Garrett


----------



## KB8JXO (Jul 21, 2017)

*engraving on the round*

Checkout this post in this same sub.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/chinese-laser-engraver-rotary-jig-148745/

This fits both the 1000 and 1500 NEJE lasers.  I placed an order last night from Magicbob and he shipped it out this afternoon.

There are plenty of You Tube Videos on how it works.


----------



## robutacion (Jul 22, 2017)

RogerGarrett said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've read a lot, and then found on this website mention of the 1500 mW laser engraver - I guess NEJE found here:
> 
> ...



I'm glad you ask those questions because I'm confused about these lasers.  On one hand, I see lots and lots of people buying these because they are so cheap but on the other hand, I read a few too many complaints about these type lasers and in particular the NEJE brand so I wonder, are different models better or worse...?? for about $150.00 investment, is this a tool that people should have in their workshop...?

I may not have a specific use/justification for one of these right now but for the money, I wouldn't mind buying one to play with, it shouldn't be any worse to work with than the 6040 CNC, right...?

What do you guys think...?

Cheers
George


----------



## KB8JXO (Jul 22, 2017)

Keep your "cool". Most problems I have read about concerns the laser tube burning out. They do get "warm" but as long as don't do a production line engraving, and let the laser rest about 10 minutes between burns (i.e. one pen every 1/2 hour) your laser should last.  And have a spare tube on hand. The tube will ONLY burn out in the middle of a "has to be done by tomorrow pen."


----------



## TibetanDeathSausage (Jul 22, 2017)

I have one and it's great - especially for 3M metal blanks


----------



## SJScher (Jul 22, 2017)

Can this engraver also work on Acrylic pens?


----------



## aj r (Jul 22, 2017)

I've got the 1500 mW laser, Metrek brand which from what I can tell is exactly the same as the NEJE.  It wasn't something I needed per say, but I got an order for 20 pens from an engineering company who wanted their name on the pen to give to customers. 

It has done quite well for me, I have not had any problems due to overheating, it actually seems to stay completely cool, even when trying to burn large images.  Maybe the built in fan helps? Or maybe I have just been lucky.  

As far as the rotary mandrel jig goes, I built one, then discovered that a. I did a poor job building it, and b. I did not actually need it to put the line of text I needed on the pen. 

All in all, I am impressed with it.


----------



## MillerTurnings (Jul 23, 2017)

I also am curious whether this will engrave on acrylic.


----------



## mmrozins (Jul 23, 2017)

Can someone post or direct me to a post that shows the design of a jig for this type machine? Thanks so much.


----------



## Magicbob (Jul 23, 2017)

MillerTurnings said:


> I also am curious whether this will engrave on acrylic.



I have the 1500, it will lightly engrave acrylic, depending on the color, you may want to use a piece of blue tape on it.
BTW it don't touch Corian.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jul 23, 2017)

Is the software for the engraver easy to use?  Can the fan be upgraded to be cooler?


----------



## socdad (Jul 23, 2017)

Has anyone used a Mac to run the Laser Engraver?


----------



## bob0751 (Aug 6, 2017)

*Rotary jig for Neje style laser engravers.*



mmrozins said:


> Can someone post or direct me to a post that shows the design of a jig for this type machine? Thanks so much.



Hi, Bob Pace here email bobp0751@gmail.com. If your still looking for a copy of my rotary jig build sheet I happy to email one to you. You may also be interested in my latest version I'm selling at a very low competitive price. It allows you to also engrave closed end pens and a lot more.


----------



## budnder (Aug 6, 2017)

socdad said:


> Has anyone used a Mac to run the Laser Engraver?



For what it's worth, I've had mine (1500mw) about a week and done name tags, pens, and pen stands. I've never hooked it up to a PC or a MAC - I just used the app on my phone, which bluetooths to the laser unit. My phone is an Android, but I'm pretty sure the app is also available for the iPhone as well.

I do the graphics on the PC in photoshop, then drop that onto a shared drive my phone has access to (I could email it or various other ways of getting it to my phone), then just use the app to xmit the image to the laser and burn. Once the burn starts, you can break the bluetooth connection from your phone and laser.


----------



## More4dan (Jan 30, 2018)

I was wondering if anyone had experience engraving wood that has been stabilized with Cactus Juice?  Will a 1000mW or 1500mW laser work in this application?

Thanks,

Danny


----------



## mecompco (Jan 30, 2018)

More4dan said:


> I was wondering if anyone had experience engraving wood that has been stabilized with Cactus Juice?  Will a 1000mW or 1500mW laser work in this application?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Danny



I engraved a pen I made with stabilized Buckeye Burl and it worked fine. I'm not sure what the stabilizing agent was. I would recommend doing a test burn on the raw blank to help figure out what burn time to use. The pen I did was after finishing and IIRC I used a time of 80.


----------



## magpens (Jan 30, 2018)

I am following this thread.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 8, 2018)

I have Bob Pace's jig and it does awesome on the 1000mw laser.  Highly recommend this jig.


----------

